# Bialystok Open 2010



## prażeodym (May 29, 2010)

Hi
You can check live results on http://www.speedcubinglive.com/
you can also see live video on www.bialystokopen2010.csk.pl ("Możesz oglądać nasze zawody na żywo (link)"

to more info go to http://bialystokopen2010.csk.pl/


----------



## hr.mohr (May 29, 2010)

The stream does not work, but the live page is very cool


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 29, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> The stream does not work, but the live page is very cool



Simply superb


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Except it's very slow ;/


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2010)

Piotr broke the Sq-1 avg WR! The WR is now 14.33.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Where is Gluki? 

Wow, tomasz got a 8.00


----------



## DavidWoner (May 29, 2010)

plechoss got a 2.89 2x2 avg, new ER I believe.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Good work plechoss, 3rd in the world!

2.91, (2.46), 3.00, (3.61), 2.77

videos?


----------



## prażeodym (May 29, 2010)

Marcin got NR 0.97 avg in magic


----------



## plechoss (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Good work plechoss, 3rd in the world!
> 
> 2.91, (2.46), 3.00, (3.61), 2.77
> 
> videos?



I've got everything on tape


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

UPLOAD


----------



## Anthony (May 29, 2010)

Congrats Piotr and Michal! 

It's about time I sub 3 in comp..


----------

